# smokin it #1 or a weber smokey mountain HELP!!



## dandiele (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey guys, I have a conundrum and im asking you for help to help me decide. I have had many issues with the masterforge electric smoker from lowes this item 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_416467-5835...rentURL=?Ns=p_product_avg_rating|1&facetInfo= 

lowes is willing to work with me and give me a deal on another smoker since ive had issues with there smoker. I talked to masterbuilt and found out that they do build the master forge smokers for lowes . they build 2 models for them. both electric, one large and one smaller. masterbuilt admitted the issues they have been having to me over the phone and were very kind and explained things to me. lowes agrees with me that to keep trying different smokers to find one that has been repaired should not be something the consumer should have to do, and also i shouldnt have to have masterbuilt send me the controller just IN CASE it breaks. 

ANYWAY, I can get a smokin it model 1 for 260$ new including shipping from the company website with a small discount. or lowes is willing to sell me a 18" weber smokey mountain for 250$. Now I understand both of these smokers are considered very great, well working and highly rated smokers. I like the idea of electric because its easy but i started out on a brinkmann smoke n grill last spring and understand getting temps right. although my brinkmann i think i drilled to many holes in the pan and could no longer control the temp.

Basically Im not afraid of charcoal, i like messing with the fire getting it right, but the smokin it electric has the simple start it and go thing i like. If it were you and could get one or the other for the same price, which would it be. a brand new weber smokey mountain or a brand new smokin it model 1.

smokin it model #1 260$ shipped OR

Weber smokey mountain 18.5inch 250$ + tax at lowes.


----------



## dandiele (Mar 20, 2013)

So, maybe this is in the wrong section? maybe my typing was to long winded? any input would be greatly appreciated, im leaning towards the weber but its a hard choice.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Dandiele,

I would say this probably belongs in the General Discussion forum if I had to pick one.

Anyway, I'll try to help you out.  I own both an MES30 and a WSM.  I love the convenience of the MES30, especially for quick smokes like reverse seared steaks, and some chicken, etc.; however, if I was forced to choose between them...I would pick the WSM every single time!

The temperature control, ease of use, and the flavors I get from this smoker are just second to none!  

Just my 2 cents.

Good luck with your decision!

Bill


----------



## dandiele (Mar 20, 2013)

ok sorry for this being in the wrong spot, ive done alot of reading of the electric smoker section so just thought it belonged were ive spent most of my time haha....oops. If a moderator could move this or PM me and let me know how to id be glad to.

Anyway, I am defiantly leaning towards the weber. i like the electric ease of use but i like the tradional charcoal and wood and playing with fire...and the smell of the coal and wood and stuff. its just such a hard decision cause the smokin it is very nice and for 260$ shipped for the smokin it or 250$ for the weber ugh. 

Thanks for any help or advice any one can provide!


----------



## badmoont2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I love my WSM, very easy to use and turns it out a great product.


----------



## dward51 (Mar 20, 2013)

If I could only have one smoker for under $1000 it would be a WSM.  I've had a 18.5" WSM since 2005 and would never get rid of it.  As is, temps are pretty easy to control and they run very stable (sorry, no comparison between a WSM and a Brinkmann).  And if you add a BBQ Guru power draft at some point, that is about as close to set and forget as you can get with fire.  It will hold temps as long as you have fuel and is a must have for an overnight smoke if you like to get normal hours of sleep IMO.

Electric is convenient, but you will love a WSM.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Mar 20, 2013)

Im new to smoking and i chose a WSM which im still getting used to...I chose this model for the obvious... I can use it anywhere as long as i have a bag of charcoal and a match and if the power goes out, i still have something to cook on. (we've had 2 bad hurricanes in the past two years, thankfully for Sandy, i was not out of power, but for Irene, i had problems with flooding.)

the gentlemen who replied, are top notch! they have helped me out BIG time!

regards,

appwsmsmkr1


----------



## wingzofsteel (Mar 21, 2013)

I love my Smokin-it No. 1. I wore a Big Green Egg out, so I am quite experienced with charcoal burners. I don't miss it at all. I cannot speak about the WSM, but I am sure it is a fine unit. For emergency purposes, it is always better to have an alternative off grid cooking solution. I have a Rocket stove for that purpose.


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 21, 2013)

I call my WSM as close to "set-it-and-forget-it" as you can get with a charcoal smoker. After you get a few smokes under your belt you will be able to set it up and nail your temp without any issues. The WSM just plain works right out of the box, no mods, no fuss, nothing.... just light it and go.


----------



## redwood carlos (Mar 21, 2013)

I've been "smoking" for years on my Weber kettle. I just got the 22.5" WSM and it held temps even for 6 hours during my first test run of ribs. Even after hearing people say it would I was still very impressed. Now just waiting for my digiq to come in and I should be set and forget ready.

Good luck with your decision,

Carlos


----------



## dandiele (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the advice and info, looks like this coming tuesday ill be buying a new 18.5 weber smokey mountain. Im excited to use it. it feels like i have come to a complete circle though haha. started with a brinkmann cheap smoke n grill, then the masterforge propane smoker from lowes, returned that and got the masterforge (made by masterbuilt) electric and it died in 2 weeks, now im back to a weber smokey mountain which is basically a perfected brinkmann it seems like. 

All in all i think i will love the weber though. 

One question i have, i know the built in therms arent usually good but i have read alot of people that actually go by the therm built into the weber. has weber actually put a useful therm in this unit? does it work decent enough to get an idea without having to use my digital? right now i have to use the same probe for meat and grill temp until i can get a dual probe.


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 22, 2013)

You will love the WSM..

I found the therm that comes with it to be fairly close..but it does go off kilter on occaision.

Drill the holes for your therms  and put the washers behind the top grate holders as per the link below and you will be good to go..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135116/how-i-start-and-use-my-wsm

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/94076/wsm-mods

  Craig


----------



## redwood carlos (Mar 22, 2013)

dandiele said:


> does it work decent enough to get an idea without having to use my digital? right now i have to use the same probe for meat and grill temp until i can get a dual probe.


I use a maverick surface thermometer I call it the puck thermometer, to double check temps. It is slow to get a reading, and you need to open the top to read it, but as a double check system I like it. I think I got it for under $10.













8216908_260.jpg



__ redwood carlos
__ Mar 22, 2013


----------



## dandiele (Mar 22, 2013)

not a bad idea, does it seem accurate? i got a oven thermometer from ace hardware that can either sit on the shelf or hang on the rack and it does not seem to be worth anything, http://www.taylorusa.com/kitchen/thermometers/classic-oven-thermometer.html  <-- that is the one i have, i do not recommend it.


----------



## dandiele (Mar 22, 2013)

very odd, none of my other posts have been moderated but i replied to the above post and a pop up comes up saying because im new the post needs to be moderated.....none of my other posts have said that? very odd...

EDIT:  HAHA apparantly it only pops up and says its moderated if you click the reply button on the bottom right of someone elses post, if you use the big reply box at the very bottom of the page it doesnt say im new and all that jazz just FYI!


----------



## crvtt (Mar 23, 2013)

I have a smokin it #1 and I love it.  The #1 uses very little electricity and extremely small amounts wood.  I've smoked every weekend for over a month and it looks like I haven't even touched my wood yet.  2-4 ounces of wood is all you need for the entire smoke!    I've looked at everything Lowes, Gander Mountain etc had to sell and it's all junk compared to the quality of the Smokin It.  Read this:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/97559/smokin-it-smoker/360#post_956215

Everyone that has one loves it and build quality is amazing, and it's all stainless.  It feels like a commercial unit compared to everything else I've seen in this price range.













20130212_175514.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 15, 2013


















20130212_215651.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 13, 2013


----------



## dandiele (Mar 27, 2013)

So I ultimatly went with a Weber Smokey mountain yesterday and its amazing! compared to the brinkmann smoke n grill this weber is a beast. I couldnt believe how heavy duty the steel is on this thing. the water bowl is massive!

So I decided to do 2 slabs of loin back ribs last night, didnt season the weber because I dont need to and they turned out AMAZING! so far the most tender ribs I have cooked yet, didnt peek once just got the coals going with the minion method, half charcoal ring filled and about 15 lit coals spread on top and they settled at 200 so i gave the 1 vent a little more and it finally settled out at 250 which is what i cooked the ribs at the entire time. 10pm I opened the lid and the meat had all recessed from the bone, went to pick the slab up from the rib rack and it wanted to split down the bone. The ribs were very tender, maybe even a little to tender but i like them very tender. so the total cook time was from about 6pm until 10pm and I used pecan and hickory.

If there is anyone still contemplating getting a Weber Smokey Mountain stop thinking about it and just get it, you will love it. what others have said about temp control is true and this thing is built like a tank, very solid and heavy.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 27, 2013)

dandiele said:


> So I ultimatly went with a Weber Smokey mountain yesterday and its amazing! compared to the brinkmann smoke n grill this weber is a beast. I couldnt believe how heavy duty the steel is on this thing. the water bowl is massive!
> 
> So I decided to do 2 slabs of loin back ribs last night, didnt season the weber because I dont need to and they turned out AMAZING! so far the most tender ribs I have cooked yet, didnt peek once just got the coals going with the minion method, half charcoal ring filled and about 15 lit coals spread on top and they settled at 200 so i gave the 1 vent a little more and it finally settled out at 250 which is what i cooked the ribs at the entire time. 10pm I opened the lid and the meat had all recessed from the bone, went to pick the slab up from the rib rack and it wanted to split down the bone. The ribs were very tender, maybe even a little to tender but i like them very tender. so the total cook time was from about 6pm until 10pm and I used pecan and hickory.
> 
> If there is anyone still contemplating getting a Weber Smokey Mountain stop thinking about it and just get it, you will love it. what others have said about temp control is true and this thing is built like a tank, very solid and heavy.


Congrats on your new smoker and your first smoke! I love my Mini-WSM and wouldn't hesitate at buying a full sized WSM. You can't beat the flavor created on a stick burner or a charcoal smoker. I do think that the electric units have their place, especially for lower temp smoking such as jerky and sausage making. Who says one smoker is enough! Enjoy that WSM and post some good Q-view!


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 27, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> I would pick the WSM every single time!
> The temperature control, ease of use, and the flavors I get from this smoker are just second to none!


 Ditto.

Congrats on the new pit.


----------



## dandiele (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks guys i will love it for years to come, i really like the idea of having nothing to break or go bad on me like i had happen with my masterforge electric.


----------



## dward51 (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome to the WSM owners group!!!!  I knew you would like it.


----------



## mr clean (Jan 25, 2014)

I've been working alot and only used one time but Im already in love. I have the new 18.5 and think its great. I will be off 5 days next week and want to try some butts.


----------

